
Stock trading halted for 15 minutes after the S&P 500 drops 7% - rococode
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/08/dow-futures-drop-700-points-as-all-out-oil-price-war-adds-to-coronavirus-stress.html
======
ineedasername
If these losses are sustained I wonder what that will do to the SV investing
scene. There's still deep pocketed funds, but I wonder if they wouldn't pivot
to less risky bets until things recover.

------
valine
It’s hard to say that it feels like an overreaction by the market. This oil
price war couldn’t have come at a worse time.

~~~
jbverschoor
And that exactly why they choose this timing

